# getting tar paper to lay flat



## contractor king (Sep 29, 2010)

I`ve been doing alot of paper latley and it doesent look all that hot. 
Anyone got any tips or tricks to get it to lay a little flater?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Don't use a roll that has a flat side
Use button cap nails and not staples
Install when damp and then immediately heat up to 90%

This problem happens often with felt paper. Have you tried any of the synthetics?


----------



## johnk (Apr 23, 2007)

You don't have to use button caps for the felt to lay flat.Pin one side creating a pivot,a bunch of staples or nails in the middle of your sheet all in the same general area.Roll out your felt as far as you can,pull tight,but not to hard as you don't want to rip your felt where you fastened it.You may have to shift the roll up the roof a bit and then back to your line so it doesn't sag down in the middle,pull tight until wrinkles disappear.Wrinkles often happen when rolled out a short distance and tacked as you go.Always try to roll out as far as you can within reason.You can always roll out 10 or so feet,place on your line(pulling tight)put a nail there,but do not drive all the way home.Keep doing that the intended distance.Pull nails as necessary to get rid of wrinkles.Hope that makes sense?:blink:


----------



## Darwin (Apr 7, 2009)

contractor king said:


> I`ve been doing alot of paper latley and it doesent look all that hot.
> Anyone got any tips or tricks to get it to lay a little flater?


Put the friggan shingles on it! U be alright.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

johnk said:


> You don't have to use button caps for the felt to lay flat.Pin one side creating a pivot,a bunch of staples or nails in the middle of your sheet all in the same general area.Roll out your felt as far as you can,pull tight,but not to hard as you don't want to rip your felt where you fastened it.You may have to shift the roll up the roof a bit and then back to your line so it doesn't sag down in the middle,pull tight until wrinkles disappear.Wrinkles often happen when rolled out a short distance and tacked as you go.Always try to roll out as far as you can within reason.You can always roll out 10 or so feet,place on your line(pulling tight)put a nail there,but do not drive all the way home.Keep doing that the intended distance.Pull nails as necessary to get rid of wrinkles.Hope that makes sense?:blink:


I do paper very similar. I tack the end, in the center of the roll, let out about 10', snug it up and run a vertical line of staples. Working back toward the start, I work from the center up, then down, every foot or so, to smooth out the ripples.


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

From my experience, there's not much you can do to prevent it from happening. If it get's rained on, or even condensation at night, it'll buckle. If your using architectural, you can generally go over it, assuming it's not too bad. 3-tab or jets, you might want to replace it if it's more than mild wrinkles.

Supposedly better quality felt doesn't wrinkle _as much_. Synthetics, as already mentioned, are the way to completely avoid it. IMO felt doesn't do much more than protect the roof until you get the shingles on anyway. Tear off the bad parts, patch in new felt, and shingle. Don't tear off the wrinkled felt, unless your going to shingle that part, that day. It'll just wrinkle again. :w00t:


----------



## buildpinnacle (Sep 2, 2008)

Synthetic, shinglemate, or roofers select and you won't have the problem. The saturated rag felts will wrinkle with the temp, humidity, etc change regardless of how you lay it. It always straightens out once the sun hits it, but who has that long to wait. Most synthetics aren't much more than 30# these days.


----------



## MJW (Jan 27, 2006)

Shinglemate and roofer select work the best. Synthetics????? haven't found one that I really cared for yet. Just had some Certainteed diamond deck to try out. The stuff is the worst I ever used. I wouldn't take it for free.


----------



## bcdemon (Jul 11, 2010)

Tack your paper with a couple nails or a pile of staples at the end of the roll, but in the middle. Roll out 10-15', set it on desired line,then nail it down again IN THE MIDDLE, roll out some more, set it, nail it in the middle.

This will keep your paper as straight as possible. And with very few (if any) wrinkles.


----------



## CCCo. (Jul 19, 2009)

I pretty much agree with most of whats been said,

Me,

I use staples (it doesn't matter the fastener type, just as long as you have an efficient amount of whatever type)

I'm fastener crazy, but I usually say to myself, :no: I wouldn't want to be the guy who had to tear this out, off, etc. :laughing:

Tack it in the middle end, very well :thumbsup: 
I probably put 10+ staples in a 5" circle so to speak
(this gives you a pivot point) 

Then, roll it out several feet, maybe depending on wind, etc. 

Since you can pivot, 
The whole trick is rolling it out a good long run, to assure good row alignment.

Stretch it tight against the first group of fasteners.
When you got it tight, straight, and lined up for several feet, then fasten.

Then you can run back over the rest with fasteners.

Some roofs, if old and saggy, you still sometimes tend to get off line. 
If bad, cut, overlap and start again.

My felt only gets wrinkles, or bubbles after a rain storm, then when it dries out, it lays back down smooth.


I don't think your stretching it out tight  But hard saying.

If you don't get it started straight it will fight you the whole way.


----------



## contractor king (Sep 29, 2010)

Warren said:


> Don't use a roll that has a flat side
> Use button cap nails and not staples
> Install when damp and then immediately heat up to 90%
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaf (May 10, 2010)

contractor king said:


> no i havent used synthetics because the home depot were i live doesnt carry it. maybe i will try Lowes


Ah, I suspected this, was going to mention it, but figured I'd let it pass. The felt paper from the big boxes, is probably why your having such a problem with wrinkles. Try getting a roll from somewhere else, see if that works better. Willing to bet it will. It'll still wrinkle, but not nearly as bad.


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah why dont you try your local roofing supply house for your roofing needs my friend. dont rely on a big box store. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

you know what guys some of the stuff you pick up from the roofers and siding supply house, wanna guess where its coming from:sad:


----------



## contractor king (Sep 29, 2010)

Jaf said:


> Ah, I suspected this, was going to mention it, but figured I'd let it pass. The felt paper from the big boxes, is probably why your having such a problem with wrinkles. Try getting a roll from somewhere else, see if that works better. Willing to bet it will. It'll still wrinkle, but not nearly as bad.


 
mite try that. THANKS


----------



## JWilliams (Nov 11, 2008)

not mine tom.


----------



## jmiller (May 14, 2010)

I saw the lowes truck at my local roofing supply the other day...

Oh, the topic: four staples in the center, straighten and stretch, glue and screw.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

now theres a man who likes his felt flat:thumbsup:i use shutter plugs


----------

